# Fireing Pin



## TIMO (Nov 18, 2008)

HOW LONG SHOULD I WAIT PRIOR TO CLEANING THE FIREING PIN ON MY GLOCK.
:smt1099
IT IS NEW ONLY 100 ROUNDS SHOT AT THE RANGE COULD SOME ONE PLEASE LET ME KNO THANKS..


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

when I get up if no one has responded I will check my Glock manual from ptooma and let you know but I think you can wait a WHILE!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:smt108I have a headache. :buttkick:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

TIMO said:


> HOW LONG SHOULD I WAIT PRIOR TO CLEANING THE FIREING PIN ON MY GLOCK.
> :smt1099
> IT IS NEW ONLY 100 ROUNDS SHOT AT THE RANGE COULD SOME ONE PLEASE LET ME KNO THANKS..


Might check it after 5000 rounds. That's only if you have let cleaning solvents get in the firing pin hole on the breech face. The Glock firing pin (striker) was designed to be pretty much self cleaning. Ask any Glock armorer. If you feel the need to break down your Glock that far, you're asking for more issues than you would supposedly be curing IMO. Best forget about it until that year arrives.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

As long as it is moving freely in its tunnel in the slide, it should be fine. To check for free movement, take the UNLOADED weapon (double-check for ammo in chamber or magazine; we don't want any loud noises, here!) and pull the trigger to dry-fire it, then HOLD the trigger back. While holding the trigger to the rear, shake the gun lightly in a forward-and-back direction while holding the barrel level with the ground; if the firing pin is free to move, you should hear it sliding back and forth as you shake the gun (it will make a metallic "tink"-ing noise as it moves). 

In some years, I have shot a LOT of ammo through each of my Glocks (thousands of rounds), and I still only clean the firing pin and channel once a year or so.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)




----------

